# Problem with new set



## gibson981 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just got a new HO set by Atlas. The track that came with it makes a 36 by 40 oval. I'm already having an issue. I can only get it to run for a very short time. Sometimes it will go halfway around the track and stop, sometimes it will go around a few times before it stops. The light on the transformer dial is lit even when the train stops. So I know I'm getting power to it. When it stops, the lights on the loco itself go out. With it being a new set, why does it stop like this?


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

if you have a multi meter/volt meter you can check the track after your train stalls while still supplying power.

if there is power you need to check your connections/wires drive shaft/gears in the locomotive.
if there is no power you will need to check connections/wire on your controller to track....

if all fails, spit and curse a more helpful member will be along shortly......

haha cheers!
-Tap


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's new track and new loco, Clean the track and loco wheels with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey there I'm no pro like most here but I am thinking you need to solder your joints. I soldered all track connections as well as feeder lines every 36". No more cutting out! Solid power all the way around, Full throttle and let it go! It is easy even if you have never soldered before. Lots of good advice here too! Good luck!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

too many variables. can you shake the loco and get it to run again? what makes it run again after it stops?

does it always stop in the same spot?


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you got the track tacked down yet? What is the track laid down on? I'm thinking one possibility is the track is flexing while the train is running on it and it breaking connection at a joint.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I am going to assume that the set you got came with the Tru-Track. If that is the case, follow NIMT's suggestion of a good cleaning first then see what happens. But NtoO could be right in that some of the rail joiners might be loose, causing an open circuit that stops the train. SO while you are cleaning, check the joiners and make sure that each one is snug. They shouldnt be so tight that you cant get the track together, but there should be some resistance when connecting/seperating the track sections.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It would have to be a Atlas TrainMan set. The only sets Atlas makes, good ones if that :thumbsup:. The tracks are the True Track, mounted on plastic roadbed. I found with both of mine, that the track needs a cleaning once a week. The engines and cars, when ever you notice a decline in performance. 

The fastest way to clean the track is with rubbing alcohol and paper towels. Just start wiping down the whole thing, until you get no more black marks. 
The fastest way to do the engines is from Model Railroader Magazine.
http://mrr.trains.com/en/Videos/Cod... for January 27 2011 Inside Codys Office.aspx
For your cars, lay a paper towel across a straight section of track. Pour the alcohol along the track length, just enough the wet the section you are working on. Place a car onto the track covered with the paper towel, just push it back and forth. The blue shop towels work best fo Ho's. Bounty Quilted is the next best. 
They should be running like new again in no time.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

I had this problem with my lionel to start with and it ended up being the connection to the track was wiggling loose.


----------

